# My Cichlid Tank



## chuckstrobeck (Jul 18, 2006)

A 150 Gallon Tank I just stocked. It contains 1 Green terror, 1 Oscar, 1 Jack Dempsey, and 2 Parrot Fish. Is their enough room for all these fish. I was even thinking about getting a second oscar, but I was told that was too much. Thanks for your input, Chuck


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I think you could do without the parrots in there. They each grow to be about 10" long, I think, And since every other fish in there grows to a similar length it will be overstocked when they are all fully grown.Other than that it sounds okay.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

My personal opinion... it will be all good.

150 gallons will be fine with all those in there... it is more than enough room for them. Shoot, if I had a 150, not only would I have parrots, but I would have all my zebras and yallow labs, and some fronts as well Don't worry, it'll be all good!


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

That sounds good to me also, especially since you can over stock cichlid tanks. Just be sure to over do the filtration


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

cameraman_2 said:


> That sounds good to me also, especially since you can over stock cichlid tanks.


This is only true in malawi tanks. Overstocking American cichlids will only create more problems.
Chuck, if you notice no compatibility issues, and the filtration is efficient, then I see no reason why your tank would be overstocked.
Good luck.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

CM, you beat me to it! 

Chuck, you definately dont want to add another oscar - theres not enough room.


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Wouldnt the Oscars and the GT rip apart the parrot fish, i know the parrot fish are preety helpless when it comes to protecting themselves b/c they cant close their mouths, i know they do swim full out and ram the other fish as their aggression, ive never tried the combo but let us know how it goes, im really interested.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

chuckstrobeck said:


> A 150 Gallon Tank I just stocked. It contains 1 Green terror, 1 Oscar, 1 Jack Dempsey, and 2 Parrot Fish. Is their enough room for all these fish. I was even thinking about getting a second oscar, but I was told that was too much. Thanks for your input, Chuck


I would personally stick with the Jack Dempsey and Green terror combo. 150 gallons is enough room for a total of about 6-8 of these fish depening on how you have the tank set up.


----------

